# wineskin ne donne pas de résultats



## fousfous (18 Mai 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde!

Cherchant depuis longtemps à faire tourner des jeux PC sur mon mac mais n'ayant eu aucuns résultats jusqu'à présent (Wine et PlayOnMac ne donnent rien), j'ai entendu parler que wineskin serait  plus efficace.
Malheureusement après avoir suivit la procédure, en mettant à jour et en désactivant certaines sécurité, lorsque je lance le .app qui est créé (et après évidement avoir mis le dossier du jeu et choisi le .exe) je me retrouve avec rien! Juste l'image de l'app dans le dock mais rien qui s'affiche ou qui ne bouge.

Du coup il y a moyen d'avoir de l'aide pour voir ou j'aurais raté? Ou ça marchera vraiment jamais?
Pour info le jeu c'est la demo de BeamNG (mais j'ai testé sur d'autres sans succès) et je suis 10.14.4.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *fousfous
*
J'ai essayé également de créer avec Wineskin une application portant la démo de BeamNG : même échec que le tien -->

- Wineskin a été une grande application de portage qui battait à plate couture les ténors du procédé comme Crossover ou PlayOnMac. Mais elle n'est plus développée par son développeur depuis l'OS Sierra (environ) : je ne sais pas pourquoi il a lâché la mise à jour de son logiciel > mais je pense que c'est la raison de l'échec de l'installation du jeu BeamNG. En résumé : on peut la considérer comme obsolète dans l'environnement de macOS *apfs*.​


----------



## fousfous (19 Mai 2019)

Ah dommage, merci pour ta réponse en tout cas!
Et y a pas de nouvelles alternatives qui se sont développés et qui pourraient fonctionner?


----------



## The Jibest (19 Juin 2019)

Salut,

À l'attention de *macomaniac* en particulier, j'ai été attristé de voir cet "abandon" de winskin qui me rend tant de services sur mon MacBook Air El Capitan.

J'ai cherché un peu et trouvé sans doute un espoir là http://portingteam.com/topic/11074-wineskin-not-working-on-macos-mojave-it-freezes-your-mac/ il existe une adaptation autre que l'originale de doh 123, celle de Gcenx qui aurait modifié https://github.com/vitor251093/wineskin/tree/EngineRepacking2

La version de Gcenx https://github.com/Gcenx/WineskinServer/releases/tag/V1.8.3

Si quelqu'un peut aller plus loin et valider sur Mojave ce serait pour ma culture


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2019)

*Jib*

La version de Wineskin Winery amendée par *Gcenx* sous l'intitulé : Unofficial Wineskin Winery --> paraît prometteuse pour Mojave. Mais elle échoue à porter le jeu BeamNG dans cet environnement.

note : je ne pense pas que le portage de jeux soit l'objectif de ce genre d'application. Installer Windows-10 dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* est à conseiller à qui voudrait jouer à des jeux dépendant d'un installateur *.exe*.​


----------



## The Jibest (20 Juin 2019)

*macomaniac*

Merci pour cette expertise que je ne peux tester sur ma configuration.

Je retiens l'aspect "prometteur" 

Pourtant dans le sujet de forum cité, soloMacOSX semble jouer aussi, mais pas avec BeamNG le test ultime 

Je ne suis pas joueur (façon .exe), mais je note que les accrocs autour de moi passent bien par Bootcamp pour ça, avec les pires simulateurs pour retrouver leurs Pacman et autres divertissements de leurs berceaux


----------



## fousfous (20 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> note : je ne pense pas que le portage de jeux soit l'objectif de ce genre d'application. Installer Windows-10 dans un volume *BOOTCAMP* est à conseiller à qui voudrait jouer à des jeux dépendant d'un installateur *.exe*.​


Si seulement Boot Camp fonctionnait... Bon de toute façon j'ai plus de place donc le problème il est réglé!


----------

